# Looks like a Payton and Allen swap with DMase and Elden is about to be announced



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Stay tuned

Kenny Andersen is involved somehow as well


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

wow that is a HUGE swap

GP for Allen... hmmmmm


that would be interesting but what about Cassell


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

http://foxsports.lycos.com/content/view?contentId=913994

3 way deal?

Any of the following:
Elden -NO
D-Mase, GP, K.Anderson - Seattle
R.Allen - MIL


VD


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow, reuniting with Karl. Very interesting...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

seattle could use a pt guard.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Something interesting happening today after all. Wow. Glove on Bucks. Could pique interest in brat-town ball.


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

This trade sounds funny i mean Cassell will still be in Milwaukee even though Gary is traded there? If this is right though you are right TBF Seattle would need a PG- Jamal back home? Oh man am i getting my hopes up!!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> seattle could use a pt guard.


Whose going to play point now for Seattle? Joe Forte?

Hmmm.... Jamal is a PG. Jamal is from Seattle.

Ugh.






VD


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

aye carumba!


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> 
> Hmmm.... Jamal is a PG. Jamal is from Seattle.


Yeah, too bad they didn't get this deal done earlier, to leave Krause some time to negotiate with Seattle before the deadline. :sigh:


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

I would guess and think it is 2 seperate deals

DMase and Kenny for Elden

GP for Jesus

It really has far reaching ramifications and sets up the trading field for this summer.

It means :




* If the Bucks resign GP then Cassell will be moved 
* If Mase is in NO , then Courtney Alexander or David Wesley can be had
* With Joe Forte backing Jesus .. and with Brent Barry with $5M left on a 1 year deal .... he should be actively sought over the summer 
* The Sonics are in the market for a point guard and with talking crap about making a play for Kidd previously , they will ( IMO ) make a big push for Dre Miller to feed all those sheet shooters they have in Jesus, Shard and Vlad. Elden is a good acquisition and they should try and hang on to him for some post presence that complements all that shooting 


Pity we were not hip to this sooner such that we sent Crawford and expiring contracts for Brent Barry .... unless the Supes have no use for Jams with all those shooters they have and for the fact that they need a more trad point like Kidd or Dre to feed them .

Look for the Supes to take TJ Ford in the late lottery too just in case they crap out in making a play for Dre


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Seattle has to have a plan for someone to run the point, to be sure they would not go without one, oh please let Jamal be involved, there has to be more to this deal


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> Seattle has to have a plan for someone to run the point, to be sure they would not go without one, oh please let Jamal be involved, there has to be more to this deal


Like I say .. they will limp through the rest of the season with Joe ( that's Joseph .. yeah OK Joe ) Forte and BB and they will go for a point in the draft like TJ and then make a big push for Dre ( but likely fall down ) 

I reckon Dre will end up in Denver or Utah


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> I would guess and think it is 2 seperate deals
> 
> DMase and Kenny for Elden
> ...


Nowadays everybody wanna talk like they got something to say
But nothin comes out when they move they lips
Just a buncha gibberish
And mutha***** act like they <b>forgot about Dre</b>...

Nice post FJ.

You're right, Jamal could have netted us RadMan or Barry. Too bad.


VD


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Man - I know Payton is always on the block but...he IS Seattle! All he wanted was to stay in the western conference and he won't even get that. Damn!

I feel bad for the Glove. Always been one of my favorites.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> Nowadays everybody wanna talk like they got something to say
> ...


I thought you was VD not the real slim shady.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

damn, i would have loved to get either Mason or Allen


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Here's the trade deadline blockbuster we all were waiting for: Ray Allen, Joel Pryzbilla and Kevin Ollie for Gary Payton and Desmond Mason. The Sonics, who finally rid themselves of the unhappy Payton, also acquired Elden Campbell from the Hornets for Kenny Anderson.


----------



## Spartacus Triumvirate (Jan 30, 2003)

http://seattletimes.nwsource.com/html/sports/134637907_webpayton20.html


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

wow Mason and Payton for Allen

steal by the Bucks in my opinion... great deal for them


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

The Bucks just took a GIANT leap over us..

PG Cassell/Payton
SG Redd
SF Mason
PF Mase / Haislip
C EJ/ Gadzuric

S&T with Payton or Cassell/ Tim Thomas for a Big Man... they're in Business.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought you was VD not the real slim shady.


Haha. I'm neither. But couldn't pass up a reference to Dre (not so much Dre Miller but the original Doctor, currently starring in movie blockbusters like 'The Wash' and'Training Day'. Geah)














VD


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Underperforming Jamdrop for Underperforming Kid Courtney could be an equitable swap over the summer if Dmase is in N'awlins

Combo Jams behind Baron and DMase would be a better fit than Kid Courtney who just wants to fill it up 

In which case if the Hornets were interested in Jams .... then Wesley and Lynch would be a great addition to a young team rebuilding that could add some vet presence.

These two guys are probably the best priced vets on the market

They could be real good on the Magic ..if the Magic get a meathead bigman to complement Drew Finesse

Wes n Lynch would also be real good for the Nugz ( for Camby - expiring contract ) 

Or they could be good for any team that is on the rise and looking to bolster up for a playoff push next season

What's happened with this trade for Jesus, GP and DMase is going to open a lot of things up that will take some time to play through


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

It could be a good deal for both teams but it also creates some gigantic log jams. Expect a lot of moves in the off-season to balance things out.

Allen and Brent Barry in Seattle but really no PG.

The Bucks have a two really good old PGs and two pretty good young SGs

weird.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Looks like Ollie was involved too.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/index








Vd


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

What did FJ just say??


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

D-Mase is in the East.... with friggin' Milwaukee?!!!

GP, Redd, D-Mase, T.Thomas
w/ Cassell, Gadzuric, A.Mason, Kukoc

Man.







Vd


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

This is one odd trade what is Ollie going to be the starter in Seattle, Cassell and Payton in Milwaukee, Bucks also with Redd,Mason, and Thomas. Why could not Krause get us involved and trade JC to Seattle. Radman would be nice to see here no?


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Unreal, Kevin Ollie the starting PG in Seattle? Dunno how long that's gonna last.

Crawford for Mason woulda been my favorite, but Crawford for Radmonivic or BBarry would do. TOO LATE THOUGH, DAMN SEATTLE!

And the Bucks just went from good to UNREAL. You have Cassell and Payton stuck at the 1? What a logjam I'd love to have.

zzzz


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

DMase in Waukee is surprising 

He's a 2 - not big enough for the 3 plus with Redd and TT - and Haislip capable of playing both forward spots .. I would not have seen the need

Sam ( ET ) better call him and get the heads up 

Cassell and TT for a bigman Retro ??

Who's going to want TT??


The Raps want an athletic young big man ( which means cheap ) 

What about TT and Gadzilla for Antonio Davis ??

*

EJ
AD
Redd
DMase
GP

*

*

Gadzilla
TT
Mo Pete
Vince
Alvin


*

Mo Pete for Crawford perhaps which places TT back at the small forward and the Raps draft a meathead bruiser for their PF ??

We add depth at wing ??


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> Unreal, Kevin Ollie the starting PG in Seattle? Dunno how long that's gonna last.
> 
> Crawford for Mason woulda been my favorite, but Crawford for Radmonivic or BBarry would do. TOO LATE THOUGH, DAMN SEATTLE!
> ...


Seattle will make more moves in off season. Im sure.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

BLOCKBUSTER TRADE JUST BEING ANNOUNCED

The Bulls have traded Dalibor Bagaric and a 2nd round draft pick to Milwaukee for Desmond Mason and cash considerations.



oh, just kidding...
(I wish!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Kevin Ollie is currently seeking counselling from Chris Gatling


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Kevin Ollie is currently seeking counselling from Chris Gatling


That is so true isnt it!


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

As a young lad , Kevo Ollie wanted to join the army "to see the world" -as they say in their recruiting campaigns

This is the next best thing


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Heard blaring from his walkman after his last game for the Bucks was the nasaly tones of Willie Nelson...

_

On the road again...

Just can't wait to get on the road again 

Go see some places that I never ever been

I just can't wait to get on the road again ... _


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Man - I know Payton is always on the block but...he IS Seattle! All he wanted was to stay in the western conference and he won't even get that. Damn!
> 
> I feel bad for the Glove. Always been one of my favorites.


Don't despair, Liz. Who says GP will resign with the Bucks at season's end? In fact, the Bucks may have no interest in resigning him.

Ray Allen was a major salary dump. Now they've got Redd and Mason at a fraction of Allen's cost. I doubt Allen will be missed all that much with those two guys ready to replace him.

But back to Payton. My guess is that he signs elsewhere this summer as a free agent or via a sign and trade. That's why Cassell was kept. The Bucks were looking for a way to get out from under the LT and they found it.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

From Kevo's NBA bio 

Favourite Book : _ On the Road - Jack Kerouac _


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

With help from the Rosetta stone I will now bring light to the depths of the world known as FJ.



> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> Underperforming Jamdrop for Underperforming Kid Courtney could be an equitable swap over the summer if Dmase is in N'awlins


Yitish translation: We should trade Crawford for Courtney. 



> Combo Jams behind Baron and DMase would be a better fit than Kid Courtney who just wants to fill it up


Sanscript translation: Real fruit jams are more filling then immitation fruit jelly.



> In which case if the Hornets were interested in Jams .... then Wesley and Lynch would be a great addition to a young team rebuilding that could add some vet presence.
> 
> These two guys are probably the best priced vets on the market


Ole' English translation: Bugs also like jam better then jelly.



> They could be real good on the Magic ..if the Magic get a meathead bigman to complement Drew Finesse
> 
> Wes n Lynch would also be real good for the Nugz ( for Camby - expiring contract )
> 
> Or they could be good for any team that is on the rise and looking to bolster up for a playoff push next season


Ebonics translation: It would take magic to make meat jelly taste good.



> What's happened with this trade for Jesus, GP and DMase is going to open a lot of things up that will take some time to play through


Old Prussian translation: Jesus also likes real jam.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Wow.

Milwaukee could play Cassell and Payton together in the backcourt. Payton is still a great defender and has good heigth for a PG(6'4"). This also gives Redd a chance to start, and I think he could become a great player for them. 


Against smaller teams they could go
Cassell/Payton/Redd/Thomas/Gadzuric

and then, when going against teams with a big SF
Cassell/Payton/Thomas/Mason/Gadzuric
or 
Payton/Redd/Thomas/Mason/Gadzuric


Seattle ceraintly looks good now.
Shooters in Allen, Lewis, Radmanovic, Barry


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

As an NBA minimum wage player .. Kevo also supplements his income during the season as a baggage handler for American Airlines. He's on the move so much he figures he'll pitch in


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>airety</b>!
> You have Cassell and Payton stuck at the 1? What a logjam I'd love to have.


How would Cartwright handle it?

Within a month they'd both be shooting 32% and starting fights with each other at practice!


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Last year, who out of us would have predicted Sam Cassell would be the only one of the Big 3 still in Bucktown?

I almost thought Ray Allen would always be a Milwaukee guy, but boy was I wrong. The Bucks came through huge though, even if I am a huge Jesus fan. I wish we got him though in a 3-way (Ray-ray to Chicago, Crawford and E-Rob (filler) to Seattle, Desmond and Gary to Mil)


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

This is bad news for the Bulls. A division rival has GP, and the Bucks are a much better team....


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> With help from the Rosetta stone I will now bring light to the depths of the world known as FJ.
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliance. Sheer and Utter brilliance

You are a wise sage who seeth more than he doth know


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 
> 
> How would Cartwright handle it?
> ...


Youch!


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

It's a full moon tonight and I could have sworn I just saw Sam's sillouhette cycling through the sky against the backdrop of the moon 

ET's gone


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> It's a full moon tonight and I could have sworn I just saw Sam's sillouhette cycling through the sky against the backdrop of the moon
> 
> ET's gone


Phone home. Phone home.


----------



## PrimeTime (Jan 11, 2003)

GREAT TRADE for both teams!

got the best of both worlds.

I wish the Bulls could pull off a trade like this one, where there's both benefits on each other.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

If eddy starts playing up t his abilities this season, i could very well see a donyell marshall to milwaukee for demond mason deal coming through, make sense for both teams.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Payton will be a T-Wolf next year, huh.

Kevin Ollie is just happy to have a guaranteed contract. Period. Oh, and also stock in U-Haul.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Phone home. Phone home.


I just had a vision of ole' Sam reaching for some Reses Piecies in an attempt to make himself feel better about losing his job...


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Karl - Waukee

GP - - Waukee

I don't see how they just trade for GP given the relationship that he has previously enjoyed with Karl .. only to be prepared to let him go 

Not sure that it is really about L Tax either as I suspect that L Tax is levied on the season just completed when it is calculated in July.. in which case the Bucks are still going to cop one in the azz anyway 

This move could have been about L Tax .. and the avoidance thereoff next season however

Nah - I think it was about making way for Redd and getting rid of a more expensive player in Allen when the cheaper guy you had was giving you the same things

Cassell is really well priced and should have a very active market this summer. My guess is is that they deal him .. maybe with TT to get another long term contract in a big man that is a bruising stud at F or C ...... or they will package him with an expiring contract like Kukoc and get picks/ bruiser upfront 

They have Mase , Redd, Haislip , TT + Gadzilla but they need to get a bit younger at point guard and Center


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Yep, FJ this isn't about GP, 

This trade happened for two reasons:

1) Redd can flat out ball and needs a place to shine.

2) Mason can flat out ball and needs a place to shine.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> Yep FJ this isn't about GP,
> 
> This trade happened for two reasons:
> ...


What???????

How are Mason and Redd going to shine on the same team when they both play the same position? I think both of them are 6' 5" or so. Neither can play another position than shooting guard.

It's pretty much the same problem as Allen and Redd all over again but without the big salary.

I hope we can pick up either Redd or Mason in the offseason, but would Milwaukee be hesitant to trade within the division?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey, there are some rumors swirling that Cassell and Przybilla are being sent to the Knicks for Sprewell. This says Ronald Murray is included in the trade to the Sonics, not Przybilla.

Here's a link:

http://www.sportsline.com/nba/story/6201274


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> Hey, there are some rumors swirling that Cassell and Earvin Johnson are being sent to the Knicks for Sprewell.
> 
> Here's a link:
> ...


Yeah, I just saw that. If it happens... so much for Redd getting his chance to shine. :no: Or DMason -- one of 'em will be kinda screwed.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Wonder if Crawford and Donyell would be enough to lure Mason and a Pick here???


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Good grief... Payton, Spree, Mason, Redd, and Thomas is a nice lineup. We won't pass them in the standings soon.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Krakken</b>!
> Wonder if Crawford and Donyell would be enough to lure Mason and a Pick here???


Is it possible the Bulls are involved in this trade as a third or fourth team and it just hasn't come out yet?

They won't want Crawford if Payton resigns with them, and he may because of Karl.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Good grief... Payton, Spree, Mason, Redd, and Thomas is a nice lineup. We won't pass them in the standings soon.


Yeah, and they're all guards except for Thomas. That's an extremely unbalanced team.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

It doesn't look like the Sprewell - Cassell deal went down. I think cbs has updated the story and they took out the part of the article dealing with Spree.


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

This trade really hasn't been completely fleshed out and finished... I'm clinging to hope that the Bulls are meshed in their somehow, and we're gonna be more than just pleasantly surprised.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

According to KC Johnson off the tribune's website (article posted at about 4:50pm eastern time), the Bulls made no moves. Krause discussed a trade with Miami, but in the end, he stood pat.

He's quoted Krause that no trades were made...


----------



## shyFX325 (Jul 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> The Bucks just took a GIANT leap over us..
> 
> PG Cassell/Payton
> ...





> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> Against smaller teams they could go
> ...


5 pages of replies, at least three sets of starting lineups and i havent seen one person remember/mention toni kucoc. with all these gaurds and GP runnin the show this team is gonna be RUNNIN

PG - Payton/Cassel
SG - Redd/DMase/double pg set
SF/PF - Kucoc, Thomas, Anthony Mason
C - EJ/ Gadz/ Pryzi

does this trade make the bucks the new deepest team in the east.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Isn't is crazy that in a league that is short on quality PG's that Cassell and Van Exel aren't the best pg's on their teams? 

I mean - NY, Miami, Boston, Seattle, LA, Atlanta, Orlando - all those teams would LOVE one of those guys. 

The NBA is so weird.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> 
> 
> What???????
> ...


Are you sure Mason cant play SF? I seem to remember him playing some with the Sonics. He is also listed as a g/F on nba.com (not that this really means anything).


----------



## Bullsmaniac (Jun 17, 2002)

Man this stinks! Ray Allen was SOOOO Close to Chi-town now he's all the way in Milwaukee and I will only see him play the Bulls in 2 games! Plus I bought tickets to the game in April vs. Milwaukee just to see him LIVE!
He would've looked better in red and white Bull's uni!


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

I kinda like him ivory and eggshell white myself


----------



## PrimeTime (Jan 11, 2003)

IMO-->the Bulls are going to keep all their players this year...wait until draft night...then trade at draft night...a package deal to covet the likes of Carmelo Anthony, BUT not Lebron James, for we know, Lebron's a keeper all around.


----------

